# How does your garden grow??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought it might be nice to have a thread here just for random garden chatter!
So if anyone wants to discuss their plans, talk about successes or failures, how things are looking or show off something pretty why not tell us about it!?





So far Im kinda 50% happy with the garden! Alot of the veggies arent doing too well (oh, spinach! why did thou forsake me?) but the bedding plants are looking pretty and colourful. Still got plenty to be potting on or planting out though!
One thing Im doing this week is moving the massive trug facing the backdoor (which has some conifers, heather and ivy in) and replacing it with a similar sized one that I can plonk a fuschia in the top of!! My parents gave me a Delta Sarah and it is so gorgeous that I want to put it where I will see it the most.....just have to think of something to go in the rest of the trug!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm not very happy with my toms. Not doing as well as usual.
Also, trying to keep up with watering all my hanging baskets and the rest is getting beyond a joke.*


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Not very well! :crying:

The lawn at the back has always suffered through lack of moistness because of our neighbours mahoosive trees which suck out all the water so recently, after trying out various lawn reviving treatments, we have had to admit defeat  It has now been covered with a breathable membraneous sheet and gravelled over.

It has improved the look of the garden but nothing beats a lovely lush lawn.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JTHolt said:


> Not very well! :crying:
> 
> The lawn at the back has always suffered through lack of moistness because of our neighbours mahoosive trees which suck out all the water so recently, after trying out various lawn reviving treatments, we have had to admit defeat  It has now been covered with a breathable membraneous sheet and gravelled over.
> 
> It has improved the look of the garden but nothing beats a lovely lush lawn.


*I gave up on our lawn years ago. It would take so much watering it's not worth it.
On the bright side, it looks ok in the winter.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually think my veggies might have done better last year in the bad weather! The courgette plants havent grown as well and didnt produce as much, I hardly had any beans or peas and thetumbling toms in the baskets gave up in the heatwave.
Although one unexpected side effect of the hot weather...
I have fruit growing on my passion flower!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I was going to post about how nice a couple of sections were looking after all my hard work & £££s spent on new plants but ..... I've just been out to water the veggies/plants & have seen that another bloody mole is back & has almost wrecked a section that was looking so nice.

I've just re-planted & watered them although some are quite damaged 

Honestly, am gutted, I've never felt like killing an animal until now!!! :mad5:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have some miniature sunflowers that are doing really well, also I'm able to cut fresh sweet peas daily. 

On the downside my tomatoes, raspberries and goji berries are doing badely


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My whole garden has gone beserk and I just have not had the time I usually spend on it this year!!

I curse my Buddliah as it is so big. Does not matter how much I trim it or how careful,next year wham... But I have just been in the garden to look at it, there is a cloud of Butterflies and hundreds of Bees. One Bee had so much pollen on his legs he seemed to be having trouble getting airborn!
It looks more like a trifford. I think I need assistance in dealing with it now!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> My whole garden has gone beserk and I just have not had the time I usually spend on it this year!!
> 
> I curse my Buddliah as it is so big. Does not matter how much I trim it or how careful,next year wham... But I have just been in the garden to look at it, there is a cloud of Butterflies and hundreds of Bees. One Bee had so much pollen on his legs he seemed to be having trouble getting airborn!
> It looks more like a trifford. I think I need assistance in dealing with it now!


*I'm seriously thinking of having a buddleia in my garden next year. We had one years ago but got rid of it.
Yours looks beautiful.*


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> My whole garden has gone beserk and I just have not had the time I usually spend on it this year!!
> 
> I curse my Buddliah as it is so big. Does not matter how much I trim it or how careful,next year wham... But I have just been in the garden to look at it, there is a cloud of Butterflies and hundreds of Bees. One Bee had so much pollen on his legs he seemed to be having trouble getting airborn!
> It looks more like a trifford. I think I need assistance in dealing with it now!


It's lovely to see the white variety!

I had a huge one in my garden years ago and was about to cut it back when a hummingbird moth came to visit. That little creature was AMAZING. So, the buddleia got a reprieve. But the following year - no hummingbird moths - so I'm afraid it's time was over.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm seriously thinking of having a buddleia in my garden next year. We had one years ago but got rid of it.
> Yours looks beautiful.*


Get a potted one!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> Get a potted one!


or get one of the new dwarf varieties! I have 3 in my tiny border (purple, lilac and white), they look very pretty...only went in last year though so lets see if they stay small!
Everytime I see buddleia growing out of a crack in a wall or house I always admire its weedlike abilities!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I am completely starting again with my garden, it's an absolute shambles at the moment & I'm hoping to hire a rotovator sometime in early autumn so we can level it off (Rogue's turned it into a moonscape with her constant digging ) then seed one half of the lawn at a time & get fencing up round what will be my veggie garden next year (behind the garage, south facing, it should be the perfect spot). Once a lawn's established I'll be dotting 3 or 4 fruit trees around, & turning the bed that runs alongside the garage into a herb garden. 

Once I've saved to build a cat run for the purring ninjas I'll be looking into safe plants in pots that enjoy partial shade to go in there for interest


----------



## davis (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone ...! 
I start gardening few years ago in th start i faced some problems but with the passage of time i handeld it .Now i have a beautiful lawn, many flowers and vegetables are also blooming their .

Please make suggestions and visit:

Gardeners Gold Coast

______________________
Sarge's Mowing and Maintenance is a local lawn mowing and garden maintenance business with a long history of serving with complete customer satisfaction.

Sarges Mowing and Maintenance
Address : 10 Edgehill Dr Nerang QLD 4112 Australia?
Phone No : 61 466 691 707
http://sargesmowingandmaintenance.com.au/


----------

